# Hinged floor plate to blind mag???



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was told that I can convert my Savage 116FHSAK from a hinged floor plate to a blind mag so I can get a laminate stock built without spending $400+. I was also told I could do it for around $25. Does any one know how or where I can get this done? Thanks!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

if i remember right, on my model 10, the magazine spring just sits on the stock in a blind magazine in a savage (thought the 116 may be different). i bet if you got a replacement spring, and cartridge follower, you can just put it in, and mount the stock. no tools necessary. youd have to check into it, as im not completely sure.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You will get a ton of help and informations if you go here http://savageshooters.baker-media.com/S ... /index.php

I bet they might even know where you can get a laminate stock and keep your hinged floorplate.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I posted on there and hopefully I can get a reply soon!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like they helped you out. I hope you like your new stock once its made and delivered. Does it come finished or are you going to have to do that?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am going to try to finish it myself. If I don't get it right, hopefully some one here can fix my screwup. The guy who is making it said he charges $300 to finish because he uses automotive clear coat in a booth. After paying $285 for the stock, and another $170, I think, for pillars and what not, I don't have an extra 3 bills for finishing. (saving up for a custom) I think I can make it look good enough myself. oops, I am a little off on the pillars, they are going to be added for $20, I must have had my HUA when I was on the phone with the guy.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you paid what? and he charges what?

i guess i need to start making stocks. holy crap!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

285 for a Laminate? Boyds has them for $173, and they make a lot of the laminates for the gun makers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Boyds doesn't make Savage stocks for rifles with hinged floor plates, neither does Richards, nor do 3-4 other places I contacted. That is why this one is going to cost so much. It is supposed to be custom inletted and pillar bedded to fit my rifle.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

savage factory laminated stocks are pillar bedded. that shouldnt cost you much extra, since all it is are a couple pieces of aluminum pipe for the bedding screws. i cant believe he wants to charge you $300 to finish it. what does automotive clearcoat run, $100 a gallon max.? and a gallon would do, what, 2-3 dozen stocks?

im sorry laite, im not criticizing you, i know your getting what you want, but it seems like your really getting raped here. then again, maybe this guy makes the worlds best stock.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> i cant believe he wants to charge you $300 to finish it. what does automotive clearcoat run, $100 a gallon max.? and a gallon would do, what, 2-3 dozen stocks?


 I have no clue on the finishing. The guy said he does a bunch of coats, and sanding, and at the end wet sands. He said he puts in about 18-20? hours on each stock he finishes. I have seen his work, and it looks great. I guess as far as I am concerned, he was good enough to warn me that he is pricey for finishing, instead of doing it then telling me how much he charges. He also said to call him and he would give me some tips on finishing if I got stuck. All around he seems like a pretty honest, good guy.

I was mistaken on the pillars. It was $20, not $170. Like I said, I must have had my HUA on that one.

If you really want to get into stock making it definately looks like a $$$ maker. I got replys from 3-4 guys from company web pages, that would do a hinged floor plate all charged in the 250-500 range. I wish I could make some coin like that!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The thing you have to look at when criticizing the price he charges, is that it is basically a custom stock. Its not one that you can just go buy off a shelf anywhere like you can a boyds or bell and carlson. The rifle seems to be one that noone else even makes a stock for, so he could actually charge more if he wanted to. If you are happy with the end product the price will end up being forgotten anyways.

Matt


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm guessing that if you get this stock you may end up hating the "blind mag" option. They are a PITA.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> If you are happy with the end product the price will end up being forgotten anyways


absolutely true. like i say, im glad your getting what you want. i really dont think $285 for a custom stock is rediculous at all, but the finishing price seems very high. he should consider offering a standard finish as well. that only involves a couple hours labor. if he spends 18-20 hr on a stock, then hes doing it pretty cheap for under $300. i know my boss bills my work at $40-45 an hour, and thats just for repair type welding.


----------

